# Being gay



## Kitutal (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure quite what to say about this one, but I found it amusing, so I thought I'd share it with a few people

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ANL2pHgJD0


seriously, though, there's so much funny, clever stuff out there about such things, and yet a few simple arguments the other way are all so many people care about.


----------



## shteev (Mar 2, 2012)

leedle'd


----------

